# I'm Lizzie



## lizzie90

_Hello All,
My Name's Lizzie, and i'm 16 years old and pregnant with my first child. I'm 12 weeks and counting. Anyway my cousin is also a member of this site...(Daniellemum2b) and my best friend (Hayleyandbump). I'm still with the baby's dad and have been now for about 5 months

I have an unbelieveable craving for chocolate spread and cheese right now and i don't want to eat it because it sounds discusting lol

Anyway pleased to meet everyone and hope to get talking soon

Lizzie_


----------



## Tezzy

welcome to the forum.

hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## Jo

Hiya Lizzie

Feb 31st????


----------



## Arcanegirl

Sorry, but :rofl:


----------



## Tilly

Wow... seems someones made a mistake lol


----------



## Tezzy

hehehe


----------



## valentine75

Sorry but last time i checked theres only 28 days in february with the exception of a leap year every 4 years which has 29 days.

I have to ask what calender you checked your due date on as i have to suggest you go look at it again.


----------



## StirCrazy

Can anyone help me finish this phrase:- "Thirty days hath September, April, June and November...." :-=



:headspin:


----------



## Tezzy

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tilly

lmao classic, maybe a typo??:wine::loopy:](*,)


----------



## Tezzy

at least i gave her the benifit of the doubt!


----------



## Wobbles

So kind :rofl:


----------



## Tezzy

lol! 

yes im so generous... that and im bored!


----------



## Imi

30 days hath september .... april june and november and feb has 32 :D!

xxx


----------



## Suz

:rofl:

*trying to behave* :lol:


----------



## Mango

Welcome to BnB Lizzie!! Hope you enjoy your pregnancy and find loads of info here!


----------



## Wobbles

Doubtful shes even pregnant Mango ;) Along with her other 2 personalities lol Happens one person (?) this said name mentioned is banned and then another usename (this one) signs up from the same PC ....


----------



## Caroline

Didn't see the "typo" but smelled a rat when saw who her "cousin" and "friend" were. Do people really think we are so stupid, I know we have preggy brain, or mummy brain, but we really aren't that dumb.


Byeeeeee Lizzie:pop:


----------



## valentine75

So we gonna ban her ass or do we keep her i say keep she'll make us all feel brainy lol


----------



## Tilly

Why lie about it?? fooking attention seekers.


----------



## ablaze

:rofl: can we put her in the cage


----------



## Tezzy

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Wobbles

Oh my ...

>>>>>>>>

lol!


----------



## valentine75

Wonder if she's watching us right now


----------



## Imi

I feel violated!!! LMFAO!

xxx


----------



## Suz

I like the cage Idea....Beter yet....how about a Hampster Ball.

https://www.knowing.net/images/HumanHampsterBallMadness.orGenius_70FE/image0_thumb1.png


----------



## Jo

I like your thinking Suz :D


----------



## Caroline

Cage or Ball mmmmmm, maybe we should have a poll lol.

Or maybe in a cage in the corner but let out in the ball for good behaviour.


----------



## Imi

Only on a leash lmfao!!

xxx


----------



## ablaze

ball for good behaviour??? nah but were no cruel everyone needs excercise :rofl:


----------



## Suz

OOOOhhhhh Yvanne! We could put her in one of those diapers we found on Ebay so she doesnt make a mess on the fourm..... :rofl:


----------



## Caroline

:rofl: Suz.


----------



## ablaze

Suz said:


> OOOOhhhhh Yvanne! We could put her in one of those diapers we found on Ebay so she doesnt make a mess on the fourm..... :rofl:


:rofl: i just spat my tea all over my keyboard!!!! lets make the "pets" clean it


----------



## Wobbles

You lot make me laugh!

I'm sorry to spoil the fun kids but no pets are allowed to be kept on BabyandBumps premises :rofl:


----------



## ablaze

Wobbles said:


> You lot make me laugh!
> 
> I'm sorry to spoil the fun kids but no pets are allowed to be kept on BabyandBumps premises :rofl:


:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

for sale: 2 unwanted spammers!(myself not inc ;))
all offers considered!


----------



## Jo

Oh Wobbs!!!
Waht if we promise to feed it and love it and keep it amused :)
It amuses us after all;)


----------



## ablaze

im gunna put them in buy swap sell+wanted :rofl:


----------



## Jo

you'll need to include pics, people wanna see what they are buying:rofl:


----------



## ablaze

:rofl:


----------



## valentine75

behold a spammer https://www.thewvsr.com/images/redneck.jpg


----------



## Jo

:rofl:


----------



## Suz

:rofl: :rofl: Any Buyers yet?


----------



## Imi

Hummmmmmm swap for one of ellie's corma nappies!

xxx


----------



## Suz

:lol: Imi....That sounds like a good trade. Esp. Since they both smell the same.... :rofl:


----------



## Imi

LMFAO !!!!

xxx


----------



## Tam

https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/th10.gif

Welcome to baby and bump!

Wishing you a very healthy & happy pregnancy! :hugs:x


----------



## Caroline

:rofl: @ Tam,

She's a troll hun. Don'know if admin banned her yet, we are campaiging to keep her as a pet, with leash and muzzle but admin say no pets allowed humpf.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Oh Tam :lol:


----------



## Jo

Hmm starting to think Tam doesn't read threads properly LMAO


----------



## ablaze

spam tam!!!! an u all say im bad! *huffs*


----------



## Suz

Jo said:


> Hmm starting to think Tam doesn't read threads properly LMAO

 
:rofl:We love you Tam!:rofl:


----------



## Mynxie

Alrite Stace...took your time getting a new name didn't ya?


----------



## Wobbles

? Its not Lemondrop if thats who you mean Mynxie

:D


----------

